# Advice please - unused meds



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,  
I have just had a cycle, which failed because the 2 eggs we got did not fertilise. This was my 3rd failed cycle, so we said it would be the last one as my DP can't any more (not sure if I can either) I am absolutely devestated...neither my DP nor I can get our head round DE, so we won't be doing that.
Anyway, I have over a hundred pounds worth of drugs which I haven't used and I am not going to use... Don't want to throw them away, but don't want them in the house anymore - any ideas? 

Sarah


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your failures. I think that everyone who did turn to donor eggs (me included) were adamant we wouldn't at one stage. 

There's nothing you can do with the drugs really -it's illegal to sell or offer them to another party. I would just keep them out of sight somewhere.....you never know. 
I've got a load in a shoe box at the bottom of my wardrobe.


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi violet,

Thanks for your reply...
shame about the meds.
I'm sure DE is right for some people, and maybe one day right for me - who knows...Looking at your signature, it looks like you have really been through it...

Good luck with your quest 

S x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Just to let you know that I donated my unused meds back to the clinic who had a scheme to provide leftover meds to those in most financial hardship.

You might like to contact them and see whether that is possible?  I believe a number of clinics have this option.

D xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

oh that's a nice idea Daisy - had no idea about that.


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for all your replies.. it is difficult to have reminders of the heartache caused by another failed cycle, any if they are hidden away xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

As has been said, selling, exchanging or passing on prescription drugs is illegal unless you are licensed to do so.

Please also see this thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265831.msg4509084#msg4509084

  *Ladysarah*.

Chux x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Chux,

This doesn't include returning to your clinic as mentioned above does it?

D x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

No it doesn't *Daisyg* as you'd just be returning unused drugs..........what they do with them is up to them as they'll be licensed and I know my clinic did similar to yours.

Chux xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Chux.

D xx


----------



## Scottish (Aug 16, 2011)

It's so inappropriate for clinics to give out returned drugs and if the regulators knew clinics were doing that it would be a serious finding against their **** licence. When drug are sold there are very strict guidelines on how returns are handled and in some cases they just can't be returned ie cold chain drugs ( fridge). There is no assurance over the integrity of their storage while not in the clinic. Trust me I do these sort of inspections for a living and I would have serious issues with any clinics who think its ok to do this.


----------

